# Review: Auto Finesse Verso



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

*What is it?*

An APC (all purpose cleaner) from Auto Finesse.

*What does it bring to the table?*

_Auto Finesse Verso is a concentrated all purpose cleaner and degreaser that boasts a wide range of cleaning abilities, both interior cleaning and external cleaning whilst offering great value for money. Verso is perfect for interior cleaning such as; carpet cleaning, fabric cleaning an rubber cleaning and external cleaning such as; engine cleaning, door jambs, wheel arches, tyres and convertible hoods._










*What am I using it on?*

A Volcanic Orange Mini One (64 reg)

*What do I think of it?*

All Auto Finesse products are packaged very well - although I suppose this comes down to personal taste really. I opted for the 5L container, which comes in black making a nice change from the usual white containers. The label is simple, and the instructions are easy to understand.

Dilutions recommended were:


 Interior cleaning 10:1
 Fabric and carpet cleaning 7:1
 Wheels, tyres, and wheel arch cleaning 5:1
 Heavy degreasing (e.g. engine bay and door jams) 1:1

So as usual the first thing I do with any product is give it a good old sniff! Now some people seem to hate the smell, but I loved it - a 'pine' type scent with an ever so slight background hint of cleaning fluid. Quite pleasant, and most of all not overpowering!

My test subject was my Mini's front left alloy and tyre, so I made up a 5:1 solution as directed and got cleaning. First I gave it a good jet wash, then sprayed some of the solution over the alloy and tyre and left to dwell for about 3 minutes. I then agitated it with a couple of brushes.










Not too bad - seems to foam up quite a bit when agitated, but not too much. Dirt was being 'lifted' away quite well:










The wheel was then jet washed off leaving not a grain of dirt behind. Now I didn't take any photos of the cleaned wheel deliberately at this point as there was a large amount of brake dust (that Verso is not designed to remove) bonded to the alloy that made it look unclean - a curse of having not applied any wheel sealant since purchasing in January! However I can assure you that it cleaned well and there was no dirt left behind.

*Pros*


 Smells good (IMO)
 Good packaging, clear instructions
 Effective cleaning

*Cons*


Higher cost than competitors
Not the strongest cleaner when compared to G101 and Surfex HD

*Conclusion*

Verso for me is definitely an APC I would want in my kit. Its strong enough to deal with heavier tasks such as de-greasing, alloy cleaning and engine bay cleans, but also gentle enough to be used in the interior - and it smells good enough that I wouldn't mind using it inside the car, which can't be said for some other cleaners.

The main negative for Verso is its cost, and the fact that its competitors can achieve the same cleaning power at higher dilutions.

Verso is perfect if you want a product for maintenance cleans and lighter cleaning duties where you want something that is gentle, you know will be safe, and smells nice. Its just not cost effective to use for heavier work, but I don't think it is really aimed at that market.

For me, combine this with something like G101 or Surfex HD for heavier cleaning duties, and you won't find a grime removing task that you can't overcome.

*Where do I buy it?*

The cheapest place is Amazon which has 5L for £20.27 and 1L for £8.95 delivered.

You can also buy it direct from Auto Finesse for £25.95 for 5L and £8.95 for 1L (postage is extra).

(All prices as of 02/04/2015, these may have changed since review)

Thanks for reading, and I hope that someone finds this useful at some point. My first ever review - but there will be plenty more to follow. Any tips on where I could improve much appreciated.

All the best,

Adam


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

When you can pick this up on Amazon for £11 for 5l it's a very good buy tbh

I use it for cleaning seats and upholstery mainly, does that job very well


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thats a terrifc write up Adam - great job!

Great product too, will be getting some when I need to order my next batch of APC.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

So using this on wheels is ok then? I may have to get some to use along with my smart wheels


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

James2614 said:


> So using this on wheels is ok then? I may have to get some to use along with my smart wheels


Yes  Can be used inside the car, outside the car, just dilute it to suit your needs. Very good for when you just need some light cleaning action, and less aggressive on your wheel protectant than Smart Wheels I would imagine.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks dude very helpful very good value for money by the looks


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

I love verso.. Was using it today.. On a Astra cabrio wish I had known it could be used on fabric hoods..


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like a good all round product, but I don't think it can challenge G101 so I'm out. 
Great review tho mate. 
Gonz.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great review mate, thanks for posting


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Looks like a good all round product, but I don't think it can challenge G101 so I'm out.
> Great review tho mate.
> Gonz.


I reckon it's as good gonzo having used both.... 
And for me verso smells better :thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks good... But hang on, is your Mini a One or a Cooper? It can't be both


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Looks good... But hang on, is your Mini a One or a Cooper? It can't be both


Haha - have edited the post. It's unfortunately only a One - cooper was a little out of my budget. My last car was a Cooper but had loads of issues so bought this one new


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Great review.


----------

